# SUB Ray5 vs Ibanez SR505?



## venndi (Dec 26, 2015)

Hello!

I ended up with these. I'll buy it used, they have the same price, just don't know which will be better. What do you think of these two bass?


----------



## The-Machine-95 (Dec 26, 2015)

I used to own one of the SUB Ray5's. Great basses for the price, though quality control could have been better (the jack on mine had to be resoldered after about a year).
I also own the SRFF805 - basically the fanned fret version of the SR505 - and the overall fit and finish is far superior, plus the neck is thinner and has that 'raw wood' feeling, which can be good or bad depending on your tastes. The onboard EQ also offers more options, plus you can switch from active to passive.
I would definitely say the SRs are better. But when buying new an SR505 is almost twice the price of a Ray5, and an SRFF805 nearly three times. If you can get the 505 for the price of the Ray5, I'd say you're getting a much, much better deal.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 26, 2015)

I agree that the SR505 will be the superior bass quality-wise. Isn't my thing when it comes to neck feel, but will be a lot higher quality. 

Maybe the Ray35 will be a better guitar to compare it to. 

If you want the best of both worlds, check out the Yamaha TRBX505.


----------



## venndi (Dec 26, 2015)

Thanks!
What about Yamaha RBX375? It's better than the SR505? Also, the RBX375 neck is thinner than the SR505?
I'll use it for metal(melodeath, thrash).


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 26, 2015)

If the RBX is anything like my RBX775, then it isn't exactly thin. I mean, it's not SUPER thick like a Fender, Squier, or Lakland, but it's not thin and flat like an Ibanez. The Ray5/35 will be the same as well. 

The Ibanez will have a smoother sound, which are due to the Bartolinis. The RBX and Ray5 will have a brighter sound with more grunt.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Dec 26, 2015)

I've had an RBX375 for, like, 15 years or something crazy like that. Excellent bass. I'm less experienced with the SR505 (never owned one, but have played many) and the necks are thinner and the EQ is better. The Yamaha doesn't have a midrange control, but I personally really like the aggressive tone the pickups yield. The SR505 will be more versatile by nature of its controls, and it's pickups have more of that modern soapbar vibe.

I would recommend checking out Yamaha's newer TRBX line that came out recently. While you can get an RBX375 for a good deal, you should also be able to find a good deal for a TRBX505 if you're patient.


----------



## venndi (Dec 27, 2015)

I'll use it with bass VST, like Ampeg, just for home recording, I'm tiered of writing midi for bass...in this situation is also important the pickups(I mean using it with VST instead of amplifier)?


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Dec 27, 2015)

Yes, even when using vsts instead of a real amp you'll be able to hear the pickups' tone.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 27, 2015)

JPhoenix19 said:


> Yes, even when using vsts instead of a real amp you'll be able to hear the pickups' tone.



:Agreed: Drastic difference when I use my P/J Aria Integrea and my alnico-humbuckered Yamaha. 

Usually, though, humbuckers and J-pickup configs are the most preferred for your sound. You'll find P/J users, but the former tend to have more attack and bite to the sound, while a P/J will tend to be darker.


----------



## venndi (Dec 27, 2015)

I found some old SR505, which have ADX5 pickups instead of Bartolini mk-1. Are these better or worse for metal music?


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Dec 27, 2015)

It'll probably be fine. If not, you can always grab a set of barts to throw in there.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 27, 2015)

I don't think Bartolini makes pickups that size?

Those look like EMG 40 routes.


----------



## odibrom (Jan 2, 2016)

I had a 6 stringer like that a long time ago and it did fine with its original pickups...


----------



## Masoo2 (Jan 3, 2016)

IMO if I were you I would consider getting some EMGs for that bass.

I know Simon Grove (The Helix Nebula, Nerve Studios) swears by them for soapbar routes.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 3, 2016)

Masoo2 said:


> IMO if I were you I would consider getting some EMGs for that bass.
> 
> I know Simon Grove (The Helix Nebula, Nerve Studios) swears by them for soapbar routes.



I'd also check out the Seymour Duncan soapbar pickups. Heard good things about them, and they're only $50 a pop.


----------

